# i got a old new hunting truck



## ellaville hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

1987 suzuki samurai 4x4


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 20, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 20, 2011)

I filled it up with gas for 11 bucks


----------



## david w. (Aug 20, 2011)

Whaa?I may need to get me one of them.Nice ride.


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome truck.  They go anywhere.  Great fuel economy too!
Before I bought the Tahoe, I was looking for one.....people are PROUD of them, they want a bunch of money for beat up ones!

The Tahoe may be big, but I got A/C, leather, and a very smooth ride.  Oh, she drinks gas pretty good too. LOL


----------



## 7 point (Aug 21, 2011)

nice zuki I could of bought one for $500 but someone beat me to it ,it needed Alot of work though


----------



## flintrvrgigger (Aug 21, 2011)

nice ride!


----------



## jeff8600 (Sep 29, 2011)

I had a 1988 and they will go just about any where, I could fold the mirrors in and take just about any ATV trail!


----------



## 243Savage (Sep 29, 2011)

There's a guy out here that has one about the same year model that looks like it just rolled out of the showroom the day he bought it. He only drives it a few times every summer and one of the locals told me it's only got about 4000 miles on it.  

If I ever see a for sale sign on that thing, I'll be first in line with my checkbook.


----------



## thomas the redneck (Sep 29, 2011)

a freind of mine got one for his son a fews back and the boy loves it  5' bush hog and he has a road and is almost un stopable 
wouldnt mind havein one myself


----------



## shakey gizzard (Sep 30, 2011)

I had the fortune to dog one out!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice !!!!
Body lift and mud tires and you are set to go......
Nice round fender wells...No need to cut them out for larger
mud tire clearance....


----------



## Hoss (Oct 2, 2011)

That'll work.  Nice hunting rig.

Hoss


----------

